# Medical Marijuana



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

The lawmakers here can't make up their f*cking mind about this sh*t.
They just decided to make it illegal again.
Doesn't affect me personally... I've got my sources either way... but the illegality of weed is a big step backward for our society IMO.

Oregon's fucked up sh*t on pot


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I dont know one legit person who buys medicinal mj that needs it. But I know about 10 that ask a doc to give them a license and pretend they're in pain. You live in oregon? Move to cali...you'll be homeless, jobless, get taxed a lot but at least you can smoke!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you may not know them but there out there... sure the system is abused buy how many people get oxys and other prescription pills to sell/ pop

and I also don't no anyone on prescription pain killers but i know a bunch of people that pop em


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

People who get hooked on oxy usually get that way not because they chose to. They usually were prescribed the drug for whatever pain and became dependent on it. For instance, look at Rush limbaugh. You'd never think he was an addict but he had pain and became dependent on it to stay painfree. MJ on the other hand people LOOK for it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

you would be surprised how many people look for pain killers... in highschool there were oxys and xanax flying around like no tomorrow... if it gets people high there will be abuse, no need to take all medicine off the shelves because some people like to abuse it


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i smoked weed when i was younger...
i dont touch the stuff anymore. never would again. but i have nothing against it. i always thought and always will think that weed is MUCH safer then any alcohol. alcohol is like every societies universal pass time/party beverage. its just part of life. but the deaths it causes, relationships it ruins when done in excess and damage it can do to a body over time is quite something.

the fact is, alcohol is big money. big money = legal. just like everyone harps on about how bad cigarettes are. but those stay legal too because the tax dollars collected from us smokers is just too damn much to truly eliminate them from store shelves.

i think weed at an early age can be dangerous. as a young kid smoking weed is something more of an experiment. something that might open a young mind up to more dangerous drugs. but as adults, as a pass time in your own home it should be just fine. it gives you a high just like a few shots of liquor would with no hang over and last i checked someone stoned isnt going to beat the sh*t outta their wife in a stoned rage lol

but with anything i would say this...do it in your private time. or at a place that allows it. dont operate a vehicle stoned or drunk.

but while we're on the topic of whats dangerous and whats not...out of alcohol, weed, and cigarettes...the first thing that should be made illegal because of its danger to society is texting while driving.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

every person has the right to put whatever they want into their body. if someone wants to smoke weed it's no different than having a drink or shooting heroin. if they're a consenting adult minding their own business, society has no right to step in and call them a criminal. i've never understood why a principled American can't understand that.

when i think about the money and energy devoted to stripping Americans of their civil liberties and the drug cartels created as an unintended result, it makes me sick. the US has saddled the rest of the Americas with these vast and brutal drug empires as a result of our misguided social engineering.


----------



## Nfluckey (May 13, 2011)

Wow, i live in Oregon and didn't even realize this just happened. Thats crazy, but whatever, this will just help hustlers profit on the black market. Some people are just f*cking stupid.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I voted for the marijuana law with its original intent. I've seen guys smoke and abuse it when there was nothing wrong with them. One guy even handed his teenage daughter and boyfriend joints to smoke. That was not what the original law was supposed to allow. It was meant for terminally ill patients that needed the drug to increase food appetite. It was not approved for recreational use. Call me straight, they should outlaw these clinics that are outright selling it without a true medical reason.

As for blackmarketing, that will always be around.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

bob351 said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]

Narcotics that are much more addictive and have more side effects than reefer/pot


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

And ganja's probably one of the only things used before all these modern medicines to cure a number of ailments and still used today for that reason in many places outside your little nook in America dw


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]

You mean before people starting smoking pot hundreds or thousands of years ago? Leeches.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]

Look up the history of drugs please...most/all illegal narcotics were regarded as legitimate medicine at one point or another. Pot can be used as a medication and a of other countries use it as such. As for what medicine people used before pot was legalized? None, they suffered...please do some research on a topic before making these ridiculous comments


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll just never understand people that sit in their house all day and worry about other people smoking herb. Get a f*cking life it's none of your business. Legalize everything, and the cartels will melt. Not to mention we'll get some good Darwinism in action when all the strung out heroin addicts start to OD and die. Two problems solved.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mdrs said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]

Then I guess neither is any other substance out there we lable as "medicine."


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Piranha_man said:


> every person has the right to put whatever they want into their body. *if someone wants to smoke weed it's no different than having a drink or shooting heroin.* if they're a consenting adult minding their own business, society has no right to step in and call them a criminal. i've never understood why a principled American can't understand that.
> 
> when i think about the money and energy devoted to stripping Americans of their civil liberties and the drug cartels created as an unintended result, it makes me sick. the US has saddled the rest of the Americas with these vast and brutal drug empires as a result of our misguided social engineering.


"No different than shooting heroin?"
Oh man... I adamently disagree!

(I wholeheartedly agree with the rest of your post though...)

[/quote]

obviously it's a different substance with different risks. the point i was making is that there is no moral difference between the two.

it astounds me the "principled" people on this site that feel they have the moral high ground supporting the violation of other people's civil rights in the name of stopping drugs they don't approve of. if someone wants to drink themselves to death or smoke cigarettes until they have a terminal ilness, that's unfortunate. if they want to do the same exact thing with coke or heroin, that's criminal. unbelievable the hypocrisy of the "principled".


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]
people have been smoking weed documented for at least 6000 years... never mind the other "illegal drugs" that are also and were also used as medicine. Your on the internet how can you be this ignorant to the world.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

You guys do know that many of todays medication is based off plants, herbs, animals, and other natural things right? Heck, look at china. Look how many are from the amazon. Its just that our technology is able to localize and/or synthesize the chemical in the plants. Please dont make it out like MJ is the only natural drug used for centuries. I'm against drugs but for other reasons. If you want to kill your body-fine. But I dont like the hypocrisy of saying its some magical cure all drug, the impact on crime, watching a loved one screw up their life, etc. Also, if we have universal healthcare, drug users should be banned from any drug related ailments.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes... and for the record cocaine and heroine are better than there modern counterparts in effectiveness, its just pharmaceutical companies cannot profit off cocaine and heroine like the modern pill versions....

IMO the parmacutical companies don't really want to cure of fix your problem 100% or even close because that would be bad for business, so they make inferior products that you need to take more of to make more money.... capitalism


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

bob351 said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]
people have been smoking weed documented for at least 6000 years... never mind the other "illegal drugs" that are also and were also used as medicine. Your on the internet how can you be this ignorant to the world.
[/quote]

Lets be honest. 99.9% of people smoke pot to get high, not relieve pain...well maybe the pain of trying to forget their miserable life.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I agree most smoke just to get high but that is not a new thing... thats like saying outlaw alcohol because people drink to get drunk when there are people out there that take a shot a day/ a glass of red wine to lower there chance of heart attack and stroke because of the blood thinning properties of alcohol.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

bob351 said:


> yes... and for the record cocaine and heroine are better than there modern counterparts in effectiveness, its just pharmaceutical companies cannot profit off cocaine and heroine like the modern pill versions....
> 
> IMO the parmacutical companies don't really want to cure of fix your problem 100% or even close because that would be bad for business, so they make inferior products that you need to take more of to make more money.... capitalism


That doesn't make sense. If we're talking capitalism, and there are 2 companies A and B....why wouldn't B company try to make a superior drug to A company? The problem with drugs is that it usually cures the symptoms not the cause. For example if we have some heart disease drug that lowers cholesterol or blood pressure, it doesn't fix the fact you eat mcdonalds and dont exercise.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

bob351 said:


> I agree most smoke just to get high but that is not a new thing... thats like saying outlaw alcohol because people drink to get drunk when there are people out there that take a shot a day/ a glass of red wine to lower there chance of heart attack and stroke because of the blood thinning properties of alcohol.


Eh, I dont really drink either(not much, just occasional beer)....i guess i have a really high horse lol. Alcohol wont be banned because its so entrenched in our culture and is socially acceptable. Its in every culture(MJ isn't) and probably came before drugs. Another thing, taking a drink doesn't make you drunk and you can enjoy yourself by simply taking a drink. Smoking pot gets you high and I dont see the point of smoking so little pot if it doesn't make you high. Either way, you're incapacitated(unless theres a way to detect ur THC levels like the blood alcohol). I guess thats a big difference.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

they have patents on the drugs

also MJ is socially accepted in most parts of canada


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Patents for the same formula yes. But there are many variations of a drug. For example, we have viagra but we also have other legal drugs for impotency that do the same thing. Also, as far as America, you can get generic drugs which have basically the same drug but different levels of the effective ingredient and you can call it something else.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes there are generic brands available in canada but they are only available after a 10 year or something period of no copies, forget how it works.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

diddye said:


> I agree most smoke just to get high but that is not a new thing... thats like saying outlaw alcohol because people drink to get drunk when there are people out there that take a shot a day/ a glass of red wine to lower there chance of heart attack and stroke because of the blood thinning properties of alcohol.


Eh, I dont really drink either(not much, just occasional beer)....i guess i have a really high horse lol. Alcohol wont be banned because its so entrenched in our culture and is socially acceptable. Its in every culture(MJ isn't) and probably came before drugs. Another thing, taking a drink doesn't make you drunk and you can enjoy yourself by simply taking a drink. Smoking pot gets you high and I dont see the point of smoking so little pot if it doesn't make you high. Either way, you're incapacitated(*unless theres a way to detect ur THC levels like the blood alcohol*). I guess thats a big difference.
[/quote]

Thats what the problem is.. There is no way to measure THC in the blood and directly relate that to a level of intoxication. Its is assumed that if you have THC in your blood stream, you are under the influence of marijuana. I could stop smoking today, and still have it in my blood 3 weeks later. If i get in a car accident and hurt somebody, DUI can possibly be used against you even though i wasnt technically "under the influence" at the time. A good friend of mine has been dealing with that same scenario for a YEAR, and just finally got it thrown out.

They just recently reformed all of the laws here in MT as well... Closing almost everything and requiring everybody to become "non profit" and jump through a bunch of hoops. When this thing first passed EVERYBODY and their dog was starting a grow op or dispensary, and taking out HUGE loans to do so. Lots of them are now in massive debt, and never got to the point of turning a profit anyways. Everybody thought it was some easy get rich quick scheme, but forgets to take into account the massive amount of work it requires and the 5000$+ power bills each month.

The illegal market is still booming... Taxing the sh*t out of it seems like a no brainer to me, and eliminating the war on drugs, to start paying off the countries debts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

I'd rather have people getting high then just sitting at home watching cartoons or getting lost in the supermarket looking for their favourite sweets then people getting drunk marching around shouting and starting fights.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

diddye said:


> Eh, I dont really drink either(not much, just occasional beer)....i guess i have a really high horse lol. Alcohol wont be banned because its so entrenched in our culture and is socially acceptable. Its in every culture(MJ isn't) and probably came before drugs. Another thing, taking a drink doesn't make you drunk and you can enjoy yourself by simply taking a drink. Smoking pot gets you high and I dont see the point of smoking so little pot if it doesn't make you high. Either way, you're incapacitated(unless theres a way to detect ur THC levels like the blood alcohol). I guess thats a big difference.


Smoking enough weed to feel something hardly incapacitates everyone that smokes. Obviously variances in the weed being smoked and individual tolerance plays a part.

But let's say that it did, so what? Let's say that  decriminalizing medical marijuana leads to legal recreational use, so what? why is it society's business? who's rights are violated when someone who wants to smoke weed does so in private? Who's rights are being defended when that person is labeled a criminal?

Everyone has the right to their opinion. That right does not justify the individual to compel others to abide by it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I think its the slippery slope. First MJ, then coke. People in this board want to legalize all drugs...fine. But people are too stupid and weak to control their urges especially when access and prices make it easier to use. Our country already has problems with productive citizens. Half our students are dropout. If you're a libertarian I understand but do we really let people do _anything_ they want? Be happy we're not in an arab country(funny they smoke hashish though lol) or china.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Again people overlooking the original intent of the 
Marijuana law in oregon. It was meant for people that are ill and marijuana medical card was being handed out to anyone that could pay the fee with a bogus medical "checkup" they needed it. This led to abuse. Even lawfully run and operated farms were being ripped off by thieves taking plants fir their own illicit business. The illegal trade is what is causing further restrictions and eventual reversal of the marijuna law in Oregon. Hard to be sympathetic with the all in your face attitude.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

whats the only natutal step to stop illegal activity? Make it legal.. i don't see cartels and gangs selling bottles of hennessey on the corner they only sell what cant be regulated and controlled by the government, take away the profitability from it and nobody has to waste lives/tax dollars fighting it

Its really not a bad substance, its just a image thats been built around it so harsh

Cocaine and herion ruin lives, there is no functional life when your on blow or speed all day, weed is totally different.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Let me make sure I fully understand your opinion. You support criminal prosecution of a behavior that is in no way a violation of anyone's rights. You support the government doing this in your name because if a habit you don't approve of.

On top of all that, you believe that these people should not only abstain but if not at last hide the activity as if it's any worse than other socially accepted firm of drug use? You'd be more inclined to legalization if there was a smaller black market (less demand) or if the people smoking had the good sense to hide their behavior?

By what moral right do you support the war on drugs?

Trigga, blaming drugs for ruining lives is like blaming guns or religion fire violence. People ruin lives, not drugs.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Trigga said:


> whats the only natutal step to stop illegal activity? Make it legal.. i don't see cartels and gangs selling bottles of hennessey on the corner they only sell what cant be regulated and controlled by the government, take away the profitability from it and nobody has to waste lives/tax dollars fighting it
> 
> Its really not a bad substance, its just a image thats been built around it so harsh
> 
> Cocaine and herion ruin lives, there is no functional life when your on blow or speed all day, weed is totally different.


I don't disagree with you. It took a monumental effort to get pot legalized. But it took less time to ruin the intent. California is also running into trouble as we did in Oregon. Yes the best option is to legalize it or ban it completely. Either way the problem of abuse will not go away.

Having drunk drivers on the road is bad whether from pot or alcohol.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

mdrs said:


> Let me make sure I fully understand your opinion. You support criminal prosecution of a behavior that is in no way a violation of anyone's rights. You support the government doing this in your name because if a habit you don't approve of.
> 
> On top of all that, you believe that these people should not only abstain but if not at last hide the activity as if it's any worse than other socially accepted firm of drug use? You'd be more inclined to legalization if there was a smaller black market (less demand) or if the people smoking had the good sense to hide their behavior?
> 
> ...


talk to people who had perfectly normal lives before they took their first hit of crack or first shot up or sniffed herion.. sh*t is mentally and physically addictive

marijuana is not


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

diddye said:


> I think its the slippery slope. First MJ, then coke. *People in this board want to legalize all drugs...fine. But people are too stupid and weak to control their urges especially when access and prices make it easier to use.* Our country already has problems with productive citizens. Half our students are dropout. If you're a libertarian I understand but do we really let people do _anything_ they want? Be happy we're not in an arab country(funny they smoke hashish though lol) or china.


Would you run out and buy some crack if it was legal?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Criminal State law is passed by the vote of the people in a statewide referandum. The problem for legalizing marijuana is the voters. Its also called democracy. Want to legalize marijuana, then vote accordingly. Without the vote we have anarchy.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Criminal State law is passed by the vote of the people in a statewide referandum. The problem for legalizing marijuana is the voters. Its also called democracy. Want to legalize marijuana, then vote accordingly. Without the vote we have anarchy.


Democracy is about protecting individual rights not using the law to violate the rights of people you disagree with. Someone who smokes weed is doing you no harm. You simply act as if you have the right to tell them they can't use drugs because it's bad for them.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Trigga said:


> I think its the slippery slope. First MJ, then coke. *People in this board want to legalize all drugs...fine. But people are too stupid and weak to control their urges especially when access and prices make it easier to use.* Our country already has problems with productive citizens. Half our students are dropout. If you're a libertarian I understand but do we really let people do _anything_ they want? Be happy we're not in an arab country(funny they smoke hashish though lol) or china.


Would you run out and buy some crack if it was legal?
[/quote]

Me? No. But I know people that would if it were legalized. Part of the reason they stopped taking it was job related. In fact, my friend got laid off 2 weeks ago for failing a drug test.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

mdrs said:


> Criminal State law is passed by the vote of the people in a statewide referandum. The problem for legalizing marijuana is the voters. Its also called democracy. Want to legalize marijuana, then vote accordingly. Without the vote we have anarchy.


Democracy is about protecting individual rights not using the law to violate the rights of people you disagree with. Someone who smokes weed is doing you no harm. You simply act as if you have the right to tell them they can't use drugs because it's bad for them.
[/quote]
And that is the rub of a democratic society based on the vote of the majority. You are being told what you can do or not do. Otherwise rape, murder, incest all those things would be completely legal. Pot is simply another issue the majority consider not fit for general consumption. So your opinion is without merit in a legalistic society.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One other foot note: child rapist use the argument they are causing the victim no harm that it's mutual behavior. If we used your view of marijuana is causing no harm, then the child rapist should also be viewed the samevwzy. No harm being caused. Think about it.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yes, but rape murder and incest all have to do with another party, unlike a drug. Engaging in self destructive behavior is different then engaging in behaviors detrimental to society


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Criminal State law is passed by the vote of the people in a statewide referandum. The problem for legalizing marijuana is the voters. Its also called democracy. Want to legalize marijuana, then vote accordingly. Without the vote we have anarchy.


Democracy is about protecting individual rights not using the law to violate the rights of people you disagree with. Someone who smokes weed is doing you no harm. You simply act as if you have the right to tell them they can't use drugs because it's bad for them.
[/quote]
And that is the rub of a democratic society based on the vote of the majority. You are being told what you can do or not do. Otherwise rape, murder, incest all those things would be completely legal. Pot is simply another issue the majority consider not fit for general consumption. So your opinion is without merit in a legalistic society.
[/quote]
Rape and murder are illegal because they harm other people, smoking weed doesn't.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Boobah said:


> Criminal State law is passed by the vote of the people in a statewide referandum. The problem for legalizing marijuana is the voters. Its also called democracy. Want to legalize marijuana, then vote accordingly. Without the vote we have anarchy.


Democracy is about protecting individual rights not using the law to violate the rights of people you disagree with. Someone who smokes weed is doing you no harm. You simply act as if you have the right to tell them they can't use drugs because it's bad for them.
[/quote]
And that is the rub of a democratic society based on the vote of the majority. You are being told what you can do or not do. Otherwise rape, murder, incest all those things would be completely legal. Pot is simply another issue the majority consider not fit for general consumption. So your opinion is without merit in a legalistic society.
[/quote]
Rape and murder are illegal because they harm other people, smoking weed doesn't.
[/quote]
Your speaking to the choir.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]

History fail.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Then do u guys supporting the legal drinking age of 21 and smoking age? B/c they wont hurt anyone either. Or what if a 13 year old consents to sleeping with a 40 yr old? Assisted suicide? Should david koresh have been able to kill his own followers if they did so willingly? Why are the mentally disabled in mental wards if they wont hurt anybody else?



10pointers said:


> thats fucked up.. so now businesses need to close and people will be denied medicine, f*ck that sh*t.


Before this pot sh*t came up what medicine did people use? Pot's not medicine.
[/quote]

History fail.
[/quote]

Please tell me you're a cancer patient that needs pot to dull your pain. Otherwise, I'm assuming your just a pothead finding an excuse to get high. If you are fine, just say it but dont pretend you're fighting for the rights of those suffering.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> One other foot note: child rapist use the argument they are causing the victim no harm that it's mutual behavior. If we used your view of marijuana is causing no harm, then the child rapist should also be viewed the samevwzy. No harm being caused. Think about it.


that's the most ridiculous argument I've heard in a long time. Maybe you can explain to me how rape is mutually consenting behavior? After that, how is it not an activity that doesn't violate the rights if others?

and I don't know what you mean my a legalistic society but can you explain to me where on the constitution that the majority can legally violate the civil rights of the minority? Where it's a moral and honorable thing to violate inalienable rights with a majority vote?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

diddye said:


> Then do u guys supporting the legal drinking age of 21 and smoking age? B/c they wont hurt anyone either. Or what if a 13 year old consents to sleeping with a 40 yr old? Assisted suicide? Should david koresh have been able to kill his own followers if they did so willingly? Why are the mentally disabled in mental wards if they wont hurt anybody else?
> 
> what right do you have to interfere with someone wanting to die? Frankly, as a principled conservative how can you endorse government interference on such personal issues? You may not respect "potheads" but that doesn't mean you don't have to respect their rights.
> 
> ...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

mdrs said:


> _*
> One other foot note: child rapist use the argument they are causing the victim no harm that it's mutual behavior*_. If we used your view of marijuana is causing no harm, then the child rapist should also be viewed the samevwzy. No harm being caused. Think about it.


that's the most ridiculous argument I've heard in a long time. * Maybe you can explain to me how rape is mutually consenting behavior? *After that, how is it not an activity that doesn't violate the rights if others?

and I don't know what you mean my a legalistic society but can you explain to me where on the constitution that the majority can legally violate the civil rights of the minority? *Where it's a moral and honorable thing to violate inalienable rights with a majority vote?*
[/quote]

It would take me too long to explain it to you. Just look it up it the U.S. constitution or in the voter's pamphlet, assuming you read those things.

Here this might speed it up for you:

ACLU

One more to add balance: Educational standards.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh yeah, I'm not violating anyones individual right. I can't. I'm simply exercising my individual right to vote. Just like you have if you are over 18. If not, too bad. Wait your turn.

Don't like the law of the land then vote. If you don't vote keep your mouth shut and quit whining.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Medical reasons to Rx pot...ADD and IBS jumped out at me... As for ADD, Really you need pot to make you focus on what chips to buy? IBS means you poop too much, thats a dietary issue not a reason to smoke pot... AIDS the big C and documented chronic pain are.

heads up you wont see me post in this thread again


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ZOSICK said:


> Medical reasons to Rx pot...ADD and IBS jumped out at me... As for ADD, Really you need pot to make you focus on what chips to buy? IBS means you poop too much, thats a dietary issue not a reason to smoke pot... AIDS the big C and documented chronic pain are.
> 
> heads up you wont see me post in this thread again


Totally agree which is why I voted for medical marijuana.

I'm done here to. Need my sip of tequila which is still legal.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Oh yeah, I'm not violating anyones individual right. I can't. I'm simply exercising my individual right to vote. Just like you have if you are over 18. If not, too bad. Wait your turn.
> 
> Don't like the law of the land then vote. If you don't vote keep your mouth shut and quit whining.


It would take to long to explain the point you made so you came on to post that you're not posting here anymore. They you're not violating anyone's rights you're just supporting out with your vote. Laughable.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

mdrs said:


> Oh yeah, I'm not violating anyones individual right. I can't. I'm simply exercising my individual right to vote. Just like you have if you are over 18. If not, too bad. Wait your turn.
> 
> Don't like the law of the land then vote. If you don't vote keep your mouth shut and quit whining.


It would take to long to explain the point you made so you came on to post that you're not posting here anymore. They you're not violating anyone's rights you're just supporting out with your vote. Laughable.
[/quote]
Its more laughable and pathetic that you would deny me my right to vote just because it doesn't fit your lifestyle.


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Its more laughable and pathetic that you would deny me my right to vote just because it doesn't fit your lifestyle.


Stop setting up straw men. I never said a word about not allowing you to vote. I said voting to violate the rights of others doesn't make it moral. And saying that you violate no rights, you just support it by voting which is your right is laughable. Did I mischaracterize you in any way?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Moral? Are you kidding me? Its not morality dummy. Its a health and safety issue. Hence why I voted for the marijuana law. You have to be a total idiot not to get that.

As for voting for marijuana use by morons...I standby what I said. I have the individual right and responsibility to vote my conscious. Under your moral police my right to vote would be subject to censorship. So yes your mischaracterizing me.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Now I'm done. After MDRS, i'm fully convinced now that I will continue to vote against recreational use of marijuana. And to think I was leaning the other way.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dam I just logged on and I almost missed this whole thread. That's some bullshit.

I use to smoke when I was younger but I quite for reasons that it was not good for me to smoke weed. However it does not make sense from an economic standpoint to keep weed illegal at all. Making it legal would increase tax revenue for the country as a whole. It is of no bunsiness to anybody if a person wants to smoke weed. Weed is in the same realm as cigarettes IMO. Both are bad for you.

Can someone who is against weed please tell me why then it is okay for tobacco to be sold to the people?
Both are a drug.
Both are addictive.
Both are bad for the body.
Both come from a plant whose levees are dried in order to smoke. 
Yet only one is more prone to give you cancer.



diddye said:


> I dont know one legit person who buys medicinal mj that needs it. But I know about 10 that ask a doc to give them a license and pretend they're in pain. You live in oregon? Move to cali...you'll be homeless, jobless, get taxed a lot but at least you can smoke!


diddye your must be joking. I dont know what part of Cail you live in or where you are getting your information from. I have never been without a job in Los Angeles and I make good money. I am not homeless nor do I get all "taxed" up and down like you stated. Los Angeles is a great place to live. Let me know what part it is, so that I can stay away from there.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

coanice and hetrpn is the sh*t dont f*ck with it.... its perfexctly legit, trus tme


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

hastatus said:


> Moral? Are you kidding me? Its not morality dummy. *Its a health and safety issue*. Hence why I voted for the marijuana law. You have to be a total idiot not to get that.
> 
> As for voting for marijuana use by morons...I standby what I said. I have the individual right and responsibility to vote my conscious. Under your moral police my right to vote would be subject to censorship. So yes your mischaracterizing me.


Alcohol is bad for your health and safety. So if tomorrow the majority of americans decided to vote into affect a law that criminalized the use of alcohol, you would change your view on your Tequila to the same as you feel about pot?

I find it offensive that you feel you should have the right to vote on what I can and can not put into my own body. I don't want to control you, why do you want to control me?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

im durnk more then a fucked than i ever b on the weex stfu pply that say wwed is bad for u... witsh i could bun som eshit now, o can y becus ei fucked myserlf oonther fhist

i ws drunk ad franie tomatos and sh*t if i wa high i wouldnt be notives... byt they notices i was drunk

i dont evn smoek the ganja n e more but i cans till say booze is 1000000000000 times worse


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

None of the reasons for keeping weed illegal make any sense to me what so ever. 
When I think of all the deaths that happen because of alcohol poisoning.

sh*t when I use to bounce, I always hated having to deal with violent drunks because of all the liquid courage. 
Weed smokers are mellow and not prone to violent outbursts compared to drunks.

From someone whom dosen't smoke weed or hardly ever drink alcohol.
I would rather see alcohol made illegal more then anything. 
To many crimes are committed by people whom are drunk then people whom are high on weed. 
And it's always the same excuse at the end, "I'm sorry, I was drunk, sorry."


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Moral? Are you kidding me? Its not morality dummy. *Its a health and safety issue*. Hence why I voted for the marijuana law. You have to be a total idiot not to get that.
> 
> As for voting for marijuana use by morons...I standby what I said. I have the individual right and responsibility to vote my conscious. Under your moral police my right to vote would be subject to censorship. So yes your mischaracterizing me.


Alcohol is bad for your health and safety. So if tomorrow the majority of americans decided to vote into affect a law that criminalized the use of alcohol, you would change your view on your Tequila to the same as you feel about pot?

I find it offensive that you feel you should have the right to vote on what I can and can not put into my own body. I don't want to control you, why do you want to control me?
[/quote]
I dont give a rats ass if you find it offensive or not. Its called the power of the individual vote. Dont like it? Vote next time or shut the f*ck up.

I have no interest in controlling anyone, but if you are doped up and driving, I hope your ass is hanged. Same goes with drunk drivers. If alcohol was made illegal then I save myself some money not having to buy it. But I will not give up the right to vote and vote how I want not dictated by you.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

kep the weed illigae... when wa that las timt eu hear od aomsoemne beaitng thr wifee when high... oahhh wiat theyw ree drunk as a fuckery

thats what thought


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

if iwas high i woudltn be ttyping like a dipshit ass f*ck boy..... youw ountly enven jnow i was igh..... weed is legit n isocnt smoe m that sh*t n e more hop off the dick seriounys////// it aint bad let people get fucked if they wanna wtf it have to do tish you ... hop offffffffffffff


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

ibtl


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Figured I'd put a last thought in. Medical marijuana will never be legalized and I'm coming to the belief that it's essentially a lost cause. The government isn't comfortable with a non-controllable source. Tobacco, alcohol and FDA approved drugs take serious processes to be created and can be monitored and regulated. Anybody with the desire, can grow cannabis with a minimal expenditure of money and with a very reasonable chance of not getting caught, so it essentially can't be regulated.

Total legalization is also a pipe dream, so basically, if you want to smoke pot, realize that more than likely what you are doing will be illegal and make your own decision.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Legalize it!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

mdrs said:


> every person has the right to put whatever they want into their body. if someone wants to smoke weed it's no different than having a drink or shooting heroin. if they're a consenting adult minding their own business, society has no right to step in and call them a criminal. i've never understood why a principled American can't understand that.
> 
> when i think about the money and energy devoted to stripping Americans of their civil liberties and the drug cartels created as an unintended result, it makes me sick. the US has saddled the rest of the Americas with these vast and brutal drug empires as a result of our misguided social engineering.


completely agree...epic post FTW. if you want to smoke weed, you have your own home to do it in...same with cigarettes. smoke them until you DIE, it does not affect me until you make it affect me. smoking in public parks should not be allowed, but smoking in general...go right ahead. as long as you are the only one affected by the drug, i have no problem with you doing it. keeping it illegal creates militarized drug cartels with billions of dollars...and to fight that, our police are outfitted with military weaponry...posse comitatus doesn't mean sh*t anymore.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Um....maybe I am missing something. What I read in the article is that it is illegal to "sell" weed.......not possess or smoke it with a med card. They are trying to cut down on people distributing the drug for profit....people can still grow it for their medical use...or have someone grow it from them. Seems to me what they are saying is that they dont want a cannabis shop on every corner selling for profit. I dont know...maybe I read it wrong....but I didnt see where they said it was illegal.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Um....maybe I am missing something. What I read in the article is that it is illegal to "sell" weed.......not possess or smoke it with a med card. They are trying to cut down on people distributing the drug for profit....people can still grow it for their medical use...or have someone grow it from them. Seems to me what they are saying is that they dont want a cannabis shop on every corner selling for profit. I dont know...maybe I read it wrong....but I didnt see where they said it was illegal.


Which is what I said about the abuse and some medical card holders passing out weed to his kid and her boyfriend. Holding little pot parties. Personally I don't care if you smoke or not. But if i'm given a choice in a vote, then I vote accordingly to my beliefs right or wrong. Same goes with alcohol.


----------

